# Questions about website content



## fredtgreco (Aug 30, 2010)

I am in the final stages of revising our church's website (Christ Church PCA). I was hoping I could solicit some opinions with respect to some of the finer points of a website. That is, I'm not really soliciting or desiring to get macro feedback – about the color, where the pitcher should go, how many sub pages, etc. I'm more interested in some of the finer-grained details. So I'd appreciate opinions on the following:


Do you have any preference as to the filename structure for sermons? That is, do you like a longer file name with more information to help you to remember something about the sermon (e.g. sermonname_date_numberinseries_speaker.mp3) or would you rather have a shorter filename with the details in the MP3 tag (e.g. 08222010.mp3)?
Is podcasting through iTunes efficient, or should there be some other kind of feed?
If they were available, would you use materials designed to complement the audio sermon (e.g. a PDF transcript, a devotional summary) or would that be overkill?
With respect to denominational material, would you prefer a short paragraph containing links or would you like summary material on the church's website itself?
How likely would you be to read reviews of books on a church's website?
What would be the five (I know that's an arbitrary number) most important things you would look for on a church's website in order to determine whether it would be a church you would visit (think about if you were going on vacation to another city)?
I would really appreciate as many responses that I can get. Things like the length of the filename of the sermon may not be critically important, but it's the sort of thing that you only want to have to set up once.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 30, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> . . . where the pitcher should go, . . .



The pitcher should stay on the counter, and DragonNS should learn context. 



> Do you have any preference as to the filename structure for sermons? That is, do you like a longer file name with more information to help you to remember something about the sermon (e.g. sermonname_date_numberinseries_speaker.mp3) or would you rather have a shorter filename with the details in the MP3 tag (e.g. 08222010.mp3)?



Longer descriptive file name. I usually go to the effort to rename files I download because the date/sequence system is annoying for future study, although date can be useful to those who actually were present during the sermon and kept notes.



> Is podcasting through iTunes efficient, or should there be some other kind of feed?



I'm probably in the minority, but I prefer the "save target as" approach and like to sort my own mp3s without the help of iTunes. I abandoned iTunes several years ago for various reasons and just keep my mp3s in particular folders of my own choosing. If you make both options available, that would probably be best.



> If they were available, would you use materials designed to complement the audio sermon (e.g. a PDF transcript, a devotional summary) or would that be overkill?



Probably overkill unless you are teaching something technical or need a historic chart, map, etc.



> With respect to denominational material, would you prefer a short paragraph containing links or would you like summary material on the church's website itself?



Obsessive reference junkie that I am, I'd like to see both. But that sounds like a lot of work.



> How likely would you be to read reviews of books on a church's website?



Very unlikely.



> What would be the five (I know that's an arbitrary number) most important things you would look for on a church's website in order to determine whether it would be a church you would visit (think about if you were going on vacation to another city)?



Doctrinal forthrightness, including announcing its confession of faith, meeting times, whether there are special Lord's Days that are different in format or time from usual Lord's Days, and access ease (ramps vs narrow steps--if you have easy access, announce it!).


----------



## py3ak (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you have any preference as to the filename structure for sermons? That is, do you like a longer file name with more information to help you to remember something about the sermon (e.g. sermonname_date_numberinseries_speaker.mp3) or would you rather have a shorter filename with the details in the MP3 tag (e.g. 08222010.mp3)?
*I would prefer more descriptive to less, within reason. Just date might not be enough if you download sermons from multiple speakers.*
Is podcasting through iTunes efficient, or should there be some other kind of feed?
*I don't know, I don't use iTunes.*
If they were available, would you use materials designed to complement the audio sermon (e.g. a PDF transcript, a devotional summary) or would that be overkill?
*What I would be most interested in would be supplementary notes covering technicalities not addressed in the sermon. So if you put forward an alternate translation or said you preferred a particular rendering but didn't address it while preaching it would be nice to have a paragraph that summarizes your reasons - that kind of thing. A PDF transcript would also be nice because it's often faster for me to read than to listen. *
With respect to denominational material, would you prefer a short paragraph containing links or would you like summary material on the church's website itself?
*Short paragraph with links, personally.*
How likely would you be to read reviews of books on a church's website?
*Pretty unlikely.*
What would be the five (I know that's an arbitrary number) most important things you would look for on a church's website in order to determine whether it would be a church you would visit (think about if you were going on vacation to another city)?
*1. Doctrinal statement.
2. Approach to worship.
3. Service times.
4. Location.
5. ?*


----------



## Zenas (Aug 30, 2010)

Responding to # 6:

I've had good and bad experiences directly resulting from the quality of a church's website. The most important things I need to know from the website are, in no particular order:

1. Time of sunday school and worship. 
2. Location of the church, including an address that I can plug in to googlemaps. 
3. If possible, whether you're having the Lord's supper. I realize that might not be feasible. 

I don't have any more than that.


----------



## Laura (Aug 30, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> [*]Do you have any preference as to the filename structure for sermons? That is, do you like a longer file name with more information to help you to remember something about the sermon (e.g. sermonname_date_numberinseries_speaker.mp3) or would you rather have a shorter filename with the details in the MP3 tag (e.g. 08222010.mp3)?


Definitely the former; if a file is not already identifiable I almost always rename it myself before saving it. Just keeps me more organized.



> [*]Is podcasting through iTunes efficient, or should there be some other kind of feed?


I don't use podcasts; the only kind of feed I use is Google Reader.



> [*]If they were available, would you use materials designed to complement the audio sermon (e.g. a PDF transcript, a devotional summary) or would that be overkill?


I don't think I would need a transcript. A devotional summary would be great, though. 



> [*]With respect to denominational material, would you prefer a short paragraph containing links or would you like summary material on the church's website itself?


I would prefer links. Not sure why. 



> [*]How likely would you be to read reviews of books on a church's website?


Likely, if the books or the people writing the reviews interested me. 



> [*]What would be the five (I know that's an arbitrary number) most important things you would look for on a church's website in order to determine whether it would be a church you would visit (think about if you were going on vacation to another city)?


1. Sample or actual order of worship
2. Location relative to where I'll be
3. Do I know or know of the pastor (some means of identifying the pastor is always nice; the self-effacing sites where you have no indication of his name much less any biographical details drive me crazy)
4. Denominational affiliation
5. Cool graphic design...just kidding, I don't know about a fifth thing. Maybe the resources they link to, just to get an idea of where on the spectrum of PCAs (for example) they would be? Though by #1 and possible #3 one should already have a clue.


----------



## Edward (Aug 30, 2010)

1. The more information, the more useful. 
2. We only use Itunes for my daughter's IPOD. I always appreciate a site that lets me directly download an MP3 without the hassles of Itunes. And she'd have it clogging up her machine. So, for folks like me, it would be an additional (large) barrier. 
3. More useful than a transcript would be notes/materials that would facilitate use in family worship.
4. I don't understand the distinction that you are making. 
5. Book reviews are probably more suited to the church newsletter or blog. 
6. a. Location (map, address, and landmarks or driving directions), b. worship times, c. worship style d. theological identity (denomination plus additional clarifying info) (code words ok), e. sample order of worship.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 30, 2010)

Short file name with details in the tag.
Some have problems with iTunes, i would rather see something more generic.
Extra materials would be overkill for me, i normally just listen to the mp3.
Short paragraphs with links for denominational material
Very likely to read reviews of books from a trusted church website.
Doctrinal stance, denominational affiliation, distinctives in worship (e.g. what Bible version is used so that i know which one to bring, how one should dress), listen to some of the online sermons, availability of child care


----------



## TexanRose (Aug 30, 2010)

Regarding #3, I usually prefer/find it more convenient to read a sermon than to listen to it, so PDFs of sermons are great. Sometimes I will see people linking to sermons that are relevant to a discussion; I usually won't have time to listen to the whole sermon, but I would have time to skim through a PDF looking for the relevant parts.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 30, 2010)

#4: a short paragraph with links is fine with me. No sense reinventing the wheel and/or cluttering up your site.
#5: Very, assuming I know enough about the church or the review writer to trust the source.
#6: a. Location (map, address, and landmarks or driving directions), b. worship times, c. worship style d. theological identity (denomination plus additional clarifying info) (code words ok), e. sample order of worship. (stolen from Edward)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 31, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Do you have any preference as to the filename structure for sermons? That is, do you like a longer file name with more information to help you to remember something about the sermon (e.g. sermonname_date_numberinseries_speaker.mp3) or would you rather have a shorter filename with the details in the MP3 tag (e.g. 08222010.mp3)?


Descriptive file names preferred. 


> Is podcasting through iTunes efficient, or should there be some other kind of feed?


No opinion as this is a feature I never look to use.


> If they were available, would you use materials designed to complement the audio sermon (e.g. a PDF transcript, a devotional summary) or would that be overkill?


A transcript is something I really appreciate having available.


> With respect to denominational material, would you prefer a short paragraph containing links or would you like summary material on the church's website itself?


Short paragraph with links.


> How likely would you be to read reviews of books on a church's website?


Nope. Save this for the Pastor's blog. 


> What would be the five (I know that's an arbitrary number) most important things you would look for on a church's website in order to determine whether it would be a church you would visit (think about if you were going on vacation to another city)?


Statement of faith or pointer to Confession(s)
Denominational affiliation
History of the church's formation
Map and directions
Pastor's bio

AMR


----------



## PhilA (Aug 31, 2010)

I prefer the former; if a file is not readily identifiable I rename it myself before saving it. You need to remember that you will always be dealing with people with differing technical abilities.

Podcasting through iTunes is efficient for iPhone/iTouch/iPad users.

I would use any material that was available.

I would prefer as much information as possible.

I look at all the information on a church website and use it to form an opinion.

A	Doctrinal position and denominational affiliation.
B	Style of worship
C	Accurate location and service times.
D	Online sermons.
E	I also find a review of links to other sites revealing!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 31, 2010)

1. 20100829-Justification(Rom4;1-3).mp3

Abbreviated title but dates and Scripture verses are a must.

2. Do both or many. Doesn't take any more work other than setting up the feed once.

3. Yes, I actually post the transcript when it's available.

4. Summary material on website with links to denomination. I make the standards available for download as well.

5. Unlikely.

6. 

a. Is the Pastor good looking?
b. Are all the children home-schooled?
c. Is there a banner for Ron Paul on the site?
d. Are all the women wearing head coverings?
e. Does the Church only use the KJV?


Seriously:

a. Denominational affiliation.
b. Clear statement of faith. (i.e. notes that they're Reformed and doesn't obscure it)
c. Style of worship.
d. Worship times and location/map.
e. Does someone from the PB worship there?

I really can't think of any others that I'd really go into any depth on.

Don't forget one other important thing is to make your site as "keyword-relevant" as possible. You've already got a lot of inbound links as well. You could take a huge hit in relevancy if you don't figure out a way to redirect links to pages that are going away with a new site structure.


----------



## jason d (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been working on church sites for several years now and here is my advice to your questions:



fredtgreco said:


> Do you have any preference as to the filename structure for sermons? That is, do you like a longer file name with more information to help you to remember something about the sermon (e.g. sermonname_date_numberinseries_speaker.mp3) or would you rather have a shorter filename with the details in the MP3 tag (e.g. 08222010.mp3)?



Go smaller and put the details in the tag, since that is what most people will see when they listen to it on their computer, or phone, or ipod, etc...



fredtgreco said:


> Is podcasting through iTunes efficient, or should there be some other kind of feed?



Definitely make your feed available to more than just itunes cause not everyone has a ipod. I make our churchs a generic XML but also put links so they can just click and it will work for them in iTune or even make it available for them to get the feed through email. Feedburner.com can do all this for you (and for free)



fredtgreco said:


> If they were available, would you use materials designed to complement the audio sermon (e.g. a PDF transcript, a devotional summary) or would that be overkill?



I do, and many in the church have told me it is helpful for them to review the sermon. I include the sermon outline, a brief summary, and even some 2-4 minute clips of the preaching. See these for example: sunday sermons | Sovereign Joy Community Church



fredtgreco said:


> With respect to denominational material, would you prefer a short paragraph containing links or would you like summary material on the church's website itself?



Both, depending on what it is.



fredtgreco said:


> How likely would you be to read reviews of books on a church's website?



Very likely.



fredtgreco said:


> What would be the five (I know that's an arbitrary number) most important things you would look for on a church's website in order to determine whether it would be a church you would visit (think about if you were going on vacation to another city)?


 

Statement of Faith
Location/Map/Directions
Recent Sermons (to see if they preach what they believe in their statement of faith)
Info about children's ministry (that matters ALOT to some, so if you don't have one let them know)
Pictures.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 31, 2010)

Loads of good stuff here, I'll just pass one one thing - I would advise that the most key information is available on your main page, even if in miniature. So, your sunday service times, address, denomination and perhaps brief description. If folk want more they can click menus and things.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 31, 2010)

@Jason - Where did you get the PowerPoint like slide graphics for your sermons on the page you linked? One thing I have the ability to use is header images for individual pages, and I am considering it for each sermon series page. Did you create them, or is there a stock image site?

For those who have commented about "more information" in the file name, my current naming convention is:
dateAM_SpeakerName_SeriesName_NumberinSeries

So it would be typically:

20100829AM_Fred Greco_Acts_18.mp3

Then I put the title of the sermon in the tags. I am also wondering what "genre" you tag sermons with. iTunes uses (or used) "Christianity." I have thought about "Sermon" or "Speech" or "Spoken Word" (a standard genre). Any thoughts?

This is all helpful - and hopefully you will see the finished product this week. Another question: what information/big links (i.e. with an image link or large font size) do you like to see on the front page. Obviously, Service times and directions are a must. What else?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 31, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> This is all helpful - and hopefully you will see the finished product this week. Another question: what information/big links (i.e. with an image link or large font size) do you like to see on the front page. Obviously, Service times and directions are a must. What else?


Something like "Getting Involved" where there is a pull-down menu to church ministries, missions, prayer requests, events, volunteer opportunities.

AMR


----------



## Edward (Aug 31, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> . (stolen from Edward)


 
You are obviously a person of great wisdom and discernment.


----------



## Andres (Aug 31, 2010)

along with the obvious - service times, location, beliefs, etc - I like to read something about the pastor when I am looking to visit a church. the ministers education and background help me know where he is coming from and I can generally get a feel for if I will enjoy his teaching. I also prefer to download my MP3's outside of itunes.


----------



## littlepeople (Aug 31, 2010)

It might be too much sugar for a dime, but I would love to know what will be read, sung, and preached when visiting an out of town church. The Lord's supper has already been mentioned, but I would want to prepare for that as well.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 31, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> I am in the final stages of revising our church's website (Christ Church PCA). I was hoping I could solicit some opinions with respect to some of the finer points of a website. That is, I'm not really soliciting or desiring to get macro feedback – about the color, where the pitcher should go, how many sub pages, etc. I'm more interested in some of the finer-grained details. So I'd appreciate opinions on the following:
> 
> 
> Do you have any preference as to the filename structure for sermons? That is, do you like a longer file name with more information to help you to remember something about the sermon (e.g. sermonname_date_numberinseries_speaker.mp3) or would you rather have a shorter filename with the details in the MP3 tag (e.g. 08222010.mp3)?
> ...


 
I prefer .mp3 format because I have a Droid X, not an iphone or ipod. So I won't be able to download anything from itunes.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------

I like to see a copy (or copies) of a recent worship bulletin so I can learn something about your worship.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Aug 31, 2010)

Regarding the podcast feed, regardless what software program you use iTunes etc.... it is the same feed for any player. I use Google's "Listen" app on my droid and live stream it as I drive around town. If a preacher does not have a podcast feed on his site, I will not hear his sermons. It's as simple as that. More to this point, I spent less than one minute on your website and could not find the feed. I immediately look for "RSS" or "feed" or "podcast" and couldn't find either term even when I clicked on your "sermon" heading. The only reason I belabor this point is because the majority of posters prior to me said how they make no use of itunes/podcasting etc... for me (25 years old) it is of critical importance. None of the right-click download stuff, for us young, arrogant, know-it alls it has to be technologically workable. Regarding transcripts, if you have the great blessing to have your sermons transcribed, by all means do it! Don't forget you can read much quicker than listen, and often this is how I digest most sermons when I am not driving around town. By all means, I love having the stream/subscribe/download/transcript options for a particular sermon.

5 important things:
1) Clearly reformed (check)
2) Photos of church service (check)
3) Example of sermon and worship music (your online bulletins served this quite well - great idea!)
4) Map and address very accessible w/o a lot of clicking
5) Adult sunday school.

Hope this all helps! Great job on your site! I am jealous!


----------

